
Daring Fireball: Winning - barredo
http://daringfireball.net/2011/09/winning
======
ZeroGravitas
If money is how we keep score, why do we keep referencing figures that don't
include Google or Microsoft's profits from the smartphone market? What about
all the money Microsoft makes from Android, or that Google makes from iOS?
Where do they fit in?

And is money really the best metric? After all, with the best CEO in the
world, and the best COO, and the best product designer, and the best phone,
and the best tablet, and all the other amazing qualities that people ascribe
to Apple, and it has only just recently, for a short period made more money
than Microsoft, which is run by a shaved baboon and done nothing more
interesting than buying their way into the console market at a cost of tens of
billions.

